# 2005 530i Build Log



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Before i start this audio build log i would like to first thank Don Amann of Unexpected Creations/Exquisite Marketing http://www.exquisite...etinggroup.com/, Marquies "jayhawkblk" and my installer Russ Balazs of Octave http://www.facebook....ve/387239853904 for the being patient with me during the past 2 months while i made changes on a daily basis on how i want to take my car audio obsession to next level.

For those that havent seen my first install here's the thread. http://forums.5serie...__1#entry445524,

After having my current audio system for 3 years and numerous changes since it was done i decided it was time for an upgrade and start all over from scratch. I was happy with my Rainbow Plats 2 way active set but always want it to run a 3 way set. After going back and forth for days between the Audison Thesis and Dynaudio Esotar2 speakers i went with the Esotar2. Choosing which amp i wanted it to run was a easier decision, I went with 2 Tru Technology 4100 w/ Stage 4 mods 4 channel amps with plexi bottoms. I know for a lot of guys might consider this install overkill but i want it to have the latest and greatest, no expense spared. I am keeping the car for at least another 2 years so i want it this to be the best and last install in this car, Car audio is not cheap 

On to goals and expectations of this project/build-

Great SQ,Use as much Alcantara as possible  Run single 12" sub in an IB enclosure, Redo door pods to make them look more OEM, utilize the MS-8 logic7 system to its full potential by adding a center channel, fabricate kicks for midrange and tweets and to build a simple and clean looking trunk with a purpose that is both stealthy and fit for daily usage. Another goal was to make the system show ready since this car will be showcase at local meets and will be a demo car for potential clients.

Here's a couple of pics of the Dyanudio Esotar2 drivers. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.
650

























430

















110s


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Stage 1:

The first thing i want to do before even upgrading the system was fitting the car with an Alcantara headliner.. I saw a couple of other local BMWs that Russ worked and was very impress of the change and vibe the alcantara headliner made, so this was a no brainer for me.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Stage 2:

The door pods were next. I wanted to redoing them because the original were sticking out too much and didn't like the fact that they were not color match.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Talk about perfection 

















Stage 3:

Micro Precison 5.8 wideband driver for center channel duties









Russ is currently working on the kicks, should have an update sometime next week.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Its about time Nelson about time. Glad you are getting started and finally have what you want for your car.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice drivers!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice equipment selection. Do you have additional build pics on the doors - very nice work. I'm very interested in your locations for the midrange and tweeter - anxiously anticipating...

I forgot to add that the head liner looks fantastic as well.


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

looks to be a nice low budget install


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Why do speakers as beautiful as those Esotars have to be hidden in a door panel? 

Great work so far, looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## iamyourfather (Sep 13, 2010)

looks great, I like that its nice and clean! Drivers aren't too shabby either


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nevermind....already answered!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome car and gear, buddy.
Hey, I'm going to Orlando on December (5-9).
Get it ready before that so I can demo it. LOL.

J.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Very nice drivers!!!


Thanks


bertholomey said:


> Very nice equipment selection. Do you have additional build pics on the doors - very nice work. I'm very interested in your locations for the midrange and tweeter - anxiously anticipating...
> 
> I forgot to add that the head liner looks fantastic as well.


Thanks. Midrange and tweeters will be in kicks.


Notloudenuf said:


> Why do speakers as beautiful as those Esotars have to be hidden in a door panel?
> 
> Great work so far, looking forward to the rest of it.


Thanks.Yea i dont even want to put a grill on them, they need to be shown off
The headliner is awesome, i couldnt believe it made that much of a difference, im loving it.


doitor said:


> Awesome car and gear, buddy.
> Hey, I'm going to Orlando on December (5-9).
> Get it ready before that so I can demo it. LOL.
> 
> J.


Thanks Jorge. If you not to busy i would to meet up with you when you get here. Could definetly use your help with tuning the MS-8 and pointers on tuning.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Its about time Nelson about time. Glad you are getting started and finally have what you want for your car.


Yea, its been a long time coming. Thanks again for the hook up. Im now set for years


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome install, I was wondering where those Esotars on Don's floor were going


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see the rest of this one! Beautiful headliner and great job on the door panels.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Thanks Jorge. If you not to busy i would to meet up with you when you get here. Could definetly use your help with tuning the MS-8 and pointers on tuning.


That would be great.
I'll contact you when the date gets closer.

J.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Yea, its been a long time coming. Thanks again for the hook up. Im now set for years


I do what I can LOL!!! I guess I have left my mark on your car. Wheels now audio. I am thinking I need a F10 5 series If it had the power of my E55 would have done it. Dont think the wife is going to let me have both.

Car is looking great Nelson.


----------



## Rapture (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking good, subscribed!


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome equipment! The install is looking excellent; those Alcantara is making me drool


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

ready to see the kicks


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry for the delay on the pics, here's a couple of teaser shots on the kicks


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> I do what I can LOL!!! I guess I have left my mark on your car. Wheels now audio. I am thinking I need a F10 5 series If it had the power of my E55 would have done it. Dont think the wife is going to let me have both.
> 
> Car is looking great Nelson.


DO the 550 Marquies, with a simple tune it reach easily 450-470hp.Make sure you get the Msport, cant stand the stock bumpers.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful drivers and beautiful install. Love the kicks, Great job sir. The Esotars are amazing drivers, hope your ready for the Sonic Bliss that is about to be bestowed upon you!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet Kicks, Thats some really nice work.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> DO the 550 Marquies, with a simple tune it reach easily 450-470hp.Make sure you get the Msport, cant stand the stock bumpers.


But that's just to get near the power of us E55 owners ! Still doesn't reach our torque though !


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> But that's just to get near the power of us E55 owners ! Still doesn't reach our torque though !


You right on that Don. E55's torque is untouchable.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

niceeee bro!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

new toy


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kicks look toit! Where are they aimed? Any pics of the right side installed?

Thanks!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

So where are the other new toys ?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> So where are the other new toys ?


Tease  Waiting for you to ship them to me


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> So where are the other new toys ?


No new toys. Once I start the trunk that's it that's when I start the trunkbut yea when is the new stuff coming? Don????


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Octave said:


> No new toys. Once I start the trunk that's it that's when I start the trunkbut yea when is the new stuff coming? Don????


That's all up to slacker Nelson, Russ ! Tell him to man up already !


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Time for an update. Door pods installed.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome, more pics the better....


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Update on the IB enclosure for 1200s


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

awesome job look the mesh look !


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great build looking forward to completion...I agree drivers this beautiful need to be seen!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

How did you cut the mesh so perfectly?

Jay


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw the car two months ago when I went on vacations to Orlando.
Both the car and the install are top notch.
Keep it up guys.
The finished product is going to be insane.

J.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

wow. This is turning out fantastic. Top notch work and attention to detail.
Let us know how the subs sound IB in the E60


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> How did you cut the mesh so perfectly?
> 
> Jay


Russ is a perfectionist, pretty sure he will chime in when he gets a chance.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and kind words guys.

Dont think i ever posted full pics of the car-

Mtech body kit with Hamann quad exhaust diffuser


















Ive also done quite a few retrofits in the car. 
Here's the 08+up Full headlight and tailight retrofit with Orion V2 LED Angel eyes. The angel eyes are not bulb replacements, the coronas were replaced with led rings,a la audi style. Only a handfull of guys have done this on their E60, very time consuming (20 hrs of labor and $600 )


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Also did the SAT shifter retrofit(only one in the world ) and 2010 idrive controller. the interior trim was also wrapped in Alcantara leather. 


































Here's a couple of pics of the coilovers drop with Marquies old wheels from his Sinfoni/Rainbow demo vehicle


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Lookin good Nelson. Now ya only need Russ to stop slackin and a real engine.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Lookin good Nelson. Now ya only need Russ to stop slackin and a real engine.


No slackin from Russ, i gotta take some of them blame with me changing plans every day . Engine upgrade will have to wait for awhile  wanna trade?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> No slackin from Russ, i gotta take some of them blame with me changing plans every day . Engine upgrade will have to wait for awhile  wanna trade?


I know, I know, but I wanted throw some blame his way anyway. 

Trade ? Nah, I love my beastS.


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice install, cant wait to start my E60 build


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> I know, I know, but I wanted throw some blame his way anyway.


I'm an installer....excuse me a fabricator. I don't slack off. I procrastinate.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Nelson your car is looking great. My wheels look better on your car than they did on mine LOL. makes me miss my E60 that is untill I start my engine on my E55. I may add another E60 to the stable if I can get some money flowing in.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Octave said:


> I'm an installer....excuse me a fabricator. I don't slack off. I procrastinate.


Ok, ok, you got me there.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

That Alcantara trim is making me drool.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Nelson your car is looking great. My wheels look better on your car than they did on mine LOL. makes me miss my E60 that is untill I start my engine on my E55. I may add another E60 to the stable if I can get some money flowing in.


Nah, in your car they look classy and in my car they look sporty.In both cars they look great. They definetly getting cheaper and IMHO is looks a lot better then the F10(exterior wise)



minibox said:


> That Alcantara trim is making me drool.


You should definetly do it, it looks 10x better in real life. love it..

Here's one M5 with the alcantara trim done by Russ.

The "Octave Option" M5 Alcantara Trim - 5 Series Forums


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

couple of updates,

Got the CIC back from Germany via Poland with the COMBOX retrofit. Went ahead and reinstall the CIC and will be installing and code the COMBOX this weekend with Patryk.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of the amp rack i was able to take behind Russ back


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to use the updated OS but it looks easier to manage than the previous version. I also like the idea of having shortcut buttons next to the i-drive knob.

Awesome job on the amp rack. Where and what direction will it be sitting in your trunk? Looking forward to more pics. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

minibox said:


> Where and what direction will it be sitting in your trunk?


The orientation in which they'll sit will be length wise pointing towards the enclosure. The last pic Nelson posted shows the direction. The whole assembly fits inside the spare tire well. I hope to have pics of the finished amp surround Monday.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

minibox said:


> I haven't had the chance to use the updated OS but it looks easier to manage than the previous version. I also like the idea of having shortcut buttons next to the i-drive knob.
> 
> Awesome job on the amp rack. Where and what direction will it be sitting in your trunk? Looking forward to more pics. Keep up the good work!


Its a huge difference, night and day. Here's a couple of videos

YouTube - A look at iDrive on a 2009 BMW 335d

YouTube - 2009 M3 New iDrive Nav

YouTube - First look: BMW's new iDrive - Using Navigation


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

like to see the amp rack welded up, thats alot of goodness. great match for those Dyn's.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics before I tore it down to take the car to paint. The trunk is coming together.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

beauty panel around the amps look great. are u going to back light the plexi?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

TREOSOLS said:


> beauty panel around the amps look great. are u going to back light the plexi?


If you're talking about the plexi behind the perforated aluminum, then yes. I will also be under lighting the center amp. All lighting will be white.


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome build. Cant tell if i like the exterior or the interior more. The wheels look amazing!!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

Incredibly slick looking build, keep up the good work! Subscribed!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Driver's side kickpanel. Laser aligned, completely sealed, color and textured match to the OEM interior.




































The trio running in an active set up.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

This Octave guy is pretty good!

Enjoying the work / Pics


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn Nelson, I hate u and ur installer, Octave. Anything I do in my E60 won't even compare to this. LOL

I wish u the best and don't count me out yet. I have alot of faith in Marquise. I don't have ur components but I'm sure your buddy will build me a bad ass system. 

Tell Octave he does great work.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that looks AWESOME! 

quick questions Russ, are the kicks vinyl or SEM? its a floor mold and then cardboard or plastic mockup for the frame? i love how it flows 

b


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> that looks AWESOME!
> are the kicks vinyl or SEM?
> b


SEM to match the OEM look. I even went so far as to match the texture, which I had to come up with a new technique just to match the OEM texture perfectly.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sweet! i tried something like that once spraying through a mesh


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

LOVE the kicks.

Jay


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I just a sneak peek at what's next.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

**** ! You ain't done yet ? Too many lunch breaks !  

See ya in a few days bud.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> **** ! You ain't done yet ? Too many lunch breaks !


One word "Nelson"


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Octave said:


> One word "Nelson"


Doh ! :laugh:


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

looks amazing! wish i had the time/skill to do a build like this!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Octave said:


> I just a sneak peek at what's next.


Damn that's pretty. Fine work


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

great work... this is sheer beauty


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have deleted my post twice because all i was saying was how awesome each part looks.

great job. fabrication work is top notch.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok guys, combox and 6FL has been coded  will be trying the internet feature when i jailbreak my iphone later tonight. I'm loving the album art feature! For those not familiar with BMWs, the combox is only available on 2011.5 model cars. 

















































http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x179/nepl29/carpics015-2.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x179/nepl29/c6b75a79.jpg


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Woohoo ! Some progress !


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Woohoo ! Some progress !


Almost done


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> Almost done


Sweet I can check it out in a couple days.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Man I'm jealous! This upgrade needs to happen in the m5. 
Looking great! Be in touch.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea, it a huge upgrade. the CIC platform is great. let me know when you ready and ill make sure you get taken care of.

Here's a feature im on waiting on, should be here within the next month or so

YouTube - BMW supports iPod Out by Apple


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Well this should be the last round of pics because the project is done. All that remains is tuning. Without further ado here are the pics.









The MS8 is mount upside down under one amp. While the Line8 is mounted under the other amp.








I still can't believe how much wiring is in the wheel well. 



































































All buttoned up and ready for use. Just because you have a system doesn't mean you need to lose your trunk.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic job! I really liked the few pics I saw from a couple guys at SBN's. I would love to get a chance to hear this car the next time I'm in Orlando.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Everything looks AWESOME bro!!!!! but quit being cheap and get the whole trunk alcantara man.... 

and put a badasssss tune on the thing already!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Everything looks AWESOME bro!!!!! but quit being cheap and get the whole trunk alcantara man....


On order  Pics will be up next week


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice install, the reflections of the subs and/or the camera make it look like it's a sealed enclosure..


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Fantastic job! I really liked the few pics I saw from a couple guys at SBN's. I would love to get a chance to hear this car the next time I'm in Orlando.


Thanks Jason, let me know when you wanna meet up.



SouthSyde said:


> Everything looks AWESOME bro!!!!! but quit being cheap and get the whole trunk alcantara man....
> 
> and put a badasssss tune on the thing already!!!


Working on it brother, believe me i hate the carpet specially on the pics. Makes it look a lot worst. Regarding the tune, its in the works. Ill be expecting you to come down soon


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Octave said:


> On order  Pics will be up next week


Just messin with him.. GREATTT work btw man!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Quick update.

I had a couple of annoying rattles in the interior that were making go crazy. Russ and his friend Richard spend 6 hrs locating each one and im happy to report that my interior is completely dead quiet!!!!! The Esotars2 1200s sound 10x better. I'm still amazed at the detail of these subs. You can hear and feel every single bass note, Pure sonic bliss!!!!! I will never own another set of subs. I've converted to Esotarscism  These are going with me to my grave!!!!!


























As per my request Russ changed the gray grills to black. I like it a lot more and i love the contrast.


























Russ also surprised me with a little more Alcantara love Thanks bro, i love it!!!!!


















That's it for now...Next upgrade will be a new DSP, hopefully withing the next month or so.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

NICE!!! Welcome back my friend!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Extremely sad day!!! I cant believe i sold mt Trus's. Amps are on their way to a good home. Be on the look out for a new build log.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

What are you replacing the Tru's with?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> What are you replacing the Tru's with?


Top secret info Lee


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

How secret ?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> Top secret info Lee


Secrets dont make friends...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I know I know


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

so much Tru being sold lately. hmmm


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> I know I know


And you are not alone !


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm very bad at keeping a secret, lol

Ready to start on this new log


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> I'm very bad at keeping a secret, lol



You CAN do it !


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> I'm very bad at keeping a secret, lol
> 
> Ready to start on this new log


At least give us a hint


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Tnutt19 said:


> At least give us a hint


With the entire trunk removed, I would guess new amps and processor.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> With the entire trunk removed, I would guess new amps and processor.


Yes clearly since he said his amps are on the way to a new home, but I would be interested in a hint about what he is changing to. I would imagine it is something pretty great if he was willing to drop the Trus for them.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Tnutt19 said:


> At least give us a hint


Handmade in Germany


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a pic(not mines) They should be here by the end of the February.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Brax Matrix...

You order locally or is there someone on here that can source them?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

rain27 said:


> Brax Matrix...
> 
> You order locally or is there someone on here that can source them?


Brax Matrix MX4.

Locally from Don"6spdcoupe"


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Could not keep it under wraps could you? Geez Nelson was not supposed to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> Brax Matrix MX4.
> 
> Locally from Don"6spdcoupe"


Huh? Your into Fl and he is in NJ ?



Nice looking amps!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

He's a wus !


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

hmmm...I've seen those AMPs before  

They are some GD Heavy too!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Could not keep it under wraps could you? Geez Nelson was not supposed to let the cat out of the bag.


Peer pressure brother, lol


DAT said:


> Huh? Your into Fl and he is in NJ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking amps!


He can ship Brax to anybody.



MaXaZoR said:


> hmmm...I've seen those AMPs before
> 
> They are some GD Heavy too!!


About 38 pounds


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> He can ship Brax to anybody.


Yes he can I there when he got the approval from the powers that be. Had a nice long conversation with Mr. Fischer. He was really impressed with Don and how he conducts his business. He wanted Don's feedback on the amps.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Could not keep it under wraps could you? Geez Nelson was not supposed to let the cat out of the bag.


LOL hahahaha MEOW!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

nepl29 said:


> ...About 38 pounds


I thought it was more like 25.5lbs? Reading on the website, it weights 11.5kgs 
Really heavy nonetheless  360x360x79 mm


For comparison: 
Mosconi AS 200.4 - 590x200x50 mm - 12.8lbs 








DLS A7 - 605x240x73 mm - 18.7lbs








Steg MSK 3000 - 620x255x60 mm - 20.9lbs








Tru Technology Sledge Hammer SH-1 - 380x224x170 mm - 23.5lbs








Human Reign 2 - 663x414x234 mm - 28.0lbs 









Kelvin


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

nepl29 said:


> Peer pressure brother, lol
> 
> He can ship Brax to anybody.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something:

BRAX - Luxury Car Audio

It says 18.7 lbs

I'm sure it's a bad ass amp none-the-less, I'm just interested in seeing what amp is that heavy 

As a fellow E60 owner, I'll be watching this one!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rcurley55 said:


> Am I missing something:
> 
> BRAX - Luxury Car Audio
> 
> ...


Got 11.5kg on the real website: Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Verstärker 
Don't know why it's different... Is USA getting a tuned down item again? 

Kelvin 

Edit: The 18.7lbs is for the X4, the MX4 is heavier


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Got 11.5kg on the real website: Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Verstärker
> Don't know why it's different... Is USA getting a tuned down item again?
> 
> Kelvin
> ...


That makes sense - thanks


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

34Lbs is shipping weight. The wood box it comes in is Maybe 2-3Lbs.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

So does weight automatically equal good or something?!?

Don, when did you start carrying Brax? Nice addition!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Been dealing with them for years Jerry.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Been dealing with them for years Jerry.


Some how I never knew that. Very nice though!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> 34Lbs is shipping weight. The wood box it comes in is Maybe 2-3Lbs.


Should I give you my address so you dont have to take those out of the box?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Should I give you my address so you dont have to take those out of the box?


I have it, but then you would have to take em out of my trunk !


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Nelson is now banned from my shop until the revamp is done. Media blackout.....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Octave said:


> Nelson is now banned from my shop until the revamp is done. Media blackout.....


:laugh:

good move!!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Media Blackout has been lifted


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

'bout time slacker !!! You got that **** more than 24hrs ago !!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol @ Don!

Nelson, enjoy!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> 'bout time slacker !!! You got that **** more than 24hrs ago !!!


 Thanks for coming thru Don, You're da man!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in love with them 



bikinpunk said:


> lol @ Don!
> 
> Nelson, enjoy!


Thanks Erin.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You gonna be at SBN?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> You gonna be at SBN?


Yeah


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

nepl29 said:


>


SAWEEEEEET!!!!  Those amps (though I haven't heard them) are simply beautifully built! I've seen and held a few, but never heard one. Out of my price range here in the Philippines... 

Hmmmm... You got Italy and Germany there... Throw in Japan and you got the AXIS POWERS!!!  hehehe 

Sorry if that was in poor taste... Couldn't help myself.

Awesome gear and I look forward to your updates... I'm sure it'll sound awesome!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-log-take-2-project-individual-v-2-a.html


----------

